# Socializing Minibar the feral cat - Jackson Gallaxy



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Many people are curious and wonder if they could socialize a feral cat. 
I think this video by Jackson Gallaxy is a testament as to -yes, you can 
socialize a feral cat! 

Im such a sap, I got teary eyed at the end of the episode 
about Minibar progress!

My Cat From **** Season 1 Episode 3 - Wildcat - YouTube

Enjoy!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't see the clip (my computer's fault - very dodgy) but feral cats can definitely be socialised although they are likely to remain one person / family cats rather than universally social.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

in my experience i would lean toward family if the whole family participated

has been done before


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

My two are really sociable and love attention.( As they were feral kittens and are now three).


----------

